# Netflix has one billion viewing hours in June



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Netflix has crossed a milestone this month. It has passed the billion hour mark for the first time ever in company history during the month of June. The feat was announced on CEO Reed Hastings Facebook page.. This accomplishment definitely shows the growing popularity of streaming services such as Netflix as opposed to using traditional cable TV. Netflix hit the 2 billion mark in Q4 of 2011 over the period of 3 months.


More


----------

